# ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء  والملاك فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*النهاردة العدرا نورتنا فى كنيسة العذراء والملاك  فى الوراق *
*وجايبلكم فيديوهات للظهور وبحاول اجمع اكبر قدر من الفيديوهات *
*الظهور ناس كتيييير شافته *
*[YOUTUBE]wkFywQqauvQ[/YOUTUBE]*​ 
*[YOUTUBE]vCIHRGs3kAk[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو جديد 
*[YOUTUBE]4WSt4BQNDtM[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​ 
*هحاول اجيب فيديوهات تانى *
*ربنا يبعت *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق  اليووووم  10/9/2009*

*رووووووووووووووعه با جوجو
يابختك بجد بجد يابختك​*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق  اليووووم  10/9/2009*

*حد يا جدعان يعدل عنوان الموضوع 
النهاردة 10-12 مش 10-9
*​


----------



## engzaza (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق  اليووووم  10/9/2009*

توبك فضفاض وبيضوى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

خبر اكتر من رائع

شكرا يا جورج علي المتابعة

بس ربنا يستر ظهور العذراء بيرتبط دايما بتعزية اني حاجة هتحصل

ربنا يحفظ ولاده في كل مكان


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*طيب بالمرة يا كوبتك عدل اسم الكنيسه
طلعت العدرا الاثريه فى الوراق
وانا هحاول اعدل اللى على اليوتيب

*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*



oesi_no قال:


> *طيب بالمرة يا كوبتك عدل اسم الكنيسه*
> 
> *طلعت العدرا الاثريه فى الوراق*
> *وانا هحاول اعدل اللى على اليوتيب*​


 
- تم يا جورج التعديل ..


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*تعبتك معايا يا مون 
معلش مبشوفش العدرا كل يوم انا 
فتلاقينى متلغبط حبتين تلاته 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

ميرسي ليك جدا يا جورج علي الفيديوهات الجميلة دي
ويابختك بالبركة دي
صليلي لينا هناك يا جورج
واحلي تقييم ليك يا جورج
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*صليلى ولا لينا 
امال لو عرفتو انى شوفتها وانا واقف فى البلكونه فى بيتنا
وكمان ظهرت فى شبرا وفى حتت كتيرررررر
كانت منورانا 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

ههههههههههههههه
بص انا طماعة بقي صليلي انا واتوصي هاه اتوصي
وبرده مش عندي اي مانع انك تصلي لكل الاعضاء
برده اخواتنا وغلابة زي بعضه​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*اه فعلا غلابه
ايه رأيك طالما صعبو عليكى كدة
صليلهم
وصليلى معاهم 
*​


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

أوك ..

الفيديو جميل ..

مبرووووووووك عليك النعمة ..


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*



oesi_no قال:


> *اه فعلا غلابه*​
> 
> *ايه رأيك طالما صعبو عليكى كدة*
> *صليلهم*
> *وصليلى معاهم *​


 

ياربي عليك يا جورج
دي الصلاة ببلاش مش بفلوس
روح ربنا كبير​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*الله يبارك فيك يامينا 
عقبال ما تظهر عندكم 

طالما الصلاة مش بفلوووووووووووس
يبقى تصليلنا كلنا 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور العدرا فى كنيسه مارمينا الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*



coptic man قال:


> خبر اكتر من رائع
> 
> شكرا يا جورج علي المتابعة
> 
> ...


 
انا كنت هقول كدا بس خبر يفرح


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*انا عارف ان الخبر ييفرح
وقداسه البابا راح رحله علاجيه لامريكا 
وانتو قلقتونى
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ياسيدنا
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*سدقنى يا جوجو ظهور ماما العذرا تعزيه كبيرة قوى منها وبتشددنا بايامانا وبتطمنا انها سمعانا ومعانا
انا مطمنه قوى متقلقش يا جوجو ربنا هيحفلنا بطركنا الغالى حبيب الملايين بس هو محتاج صلوات كل اولاده بجد ربنا يخليه لينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*شكرا ليك جدا على الفيديوهات دىالعذرا لسة زيرانا برده  بمعجزة

فى الاسكندرية كنيسة العصافرة

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## علاء حسن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

مشكووووووووور               *!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ستيفان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل 
معجزات وضهور العذراء امنا كبيرة 
بركات امنا العذراء​


----------



## totty (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 10/12/2009*

*الللللللله

يا بختك يا جووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

*سلام الرب عليها 
شفاعتك يا عدرا يا  ام النور 
ميرررسى يا جوجو ربنا يعوضك تعبك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد بجد جميل اوى
بركة صلواتك معانا يا ام النور
يابختك يا جو 
خبر جميييييييل وتستاهل احلى تقييم 
ويارب تكون رسالة سلام وطمأنة من السما لينا 
​


----------



## harouth (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

تسلم ايدك على الفيديوهات الحلوة 
ربي يبارك حياتك و يسعد ايامك ​


----------



## sasamena20 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

مبارك اسم الرب الى الابد لانة يظهر في قدسية لانة قدوس هو لايترك نفسة بل شاهد هو الذى قال انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر امين امين


----------



## zezza (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه مش مصدقة ان العدرا ظهرت  
بجد بركة كبيرة اوى اوى اوى ......... ناس كتير من قرايبى شافوها
على فكرة يا جو العدرا ظهرت فى كنايس المنطقة كلها العدرا الاثرية و العدرا و الملاك ميخائيل و مارمينا فى السنترال 
دى الكنايس هناك مقلوبة محدش مصدق خالص البركة دى 
سلام الرب عليكى يا ست يا عدرا 
سلام الرب عليكى مباركة انتى بين النساء


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

*بركة صلاتها تكون مع كل الناس 
امين
ميرسى على ردودكم وتشجيعكم الجميل لضعفى 
*​


----------



## بكلوج (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

ربنا موجود ويارب يعود الصيام المقد س بسلام ونور العذراء تضئ قلوبنا جميعا امين


----------



## nonaa (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

يا بختك 

دى بركه كبيرة 

وميرسى على الفيديوهات الحلوة دى​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

*اليوم السابع مكدبه الخبر

ربنا يرحمنا من الجرايد دى بجد

*




​


----------



## zezza (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

فعلا اليوم السابع مكدباها 
بس انا كتير من قرايبى شفوها بعنيهم و النور كان حقيقى عجيب و يتشاف من مسافة 
كمان ابونا داوود راعى الكنيسة اكد ان الخبر صحيح و ان ده ظهور حقيقى للعدرا

+ + + + + + + +
بركة صلواتها تكون مع الجميع


----------



## shady4jesues (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

يا جماعة الخبر فعلا حقيقى بس فى غلطة صغيرة انها فى كنيسة العذراء والملاك بالوراق


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

*الخبر صحيح يا جدعان 
انا متأكد 
ومن امبارح كل واحد عمال يقولى كنيسه 
اللى انا اعرفه انه العدرا ظهرت فى كل كنايس الوراق
وظهرت فى السما كمان 
ان كنت انا فى امبابه وشوفتها فى السما 
بلا يوم سابع بلا يوم تاسع 
دى جريدة صم بكم عمى 
وعدد المتواجدين 194 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

شكرا على الخبر يا جوجو....

العذراء القديسة تظهر لحماية كنيسة ابنها واولاد الكنيسة.

لقد ظهرت في الزيتون في ابريل 1968 عندما كان السياسيون المتطرفون يحاولون اقناع عبد الناصر بأن هزيمة حزيران 1967 كانت نتيجة ابتعاد الشعب عن شريعة الله وان على البلد أن تعود الى تطبيف أحكام الشريعة ليرضى الله عنها.

ولولا ظهور العذراء الذي استمر أكثر من سنة وشاهده القاصي والداني من كل أنحاء العالم لتم المخطط الإجرامي الذي كان يهدف الى القضاء على مسيحيي مصر.

نرفع الشكر والتسبيح لك يا الهنا 
يا من اخترت ان تتجسد من العذراء البتول
من أجل خلاصنا
واوصيتها بنا على الصليب
بشخص تلميذك الطاهر يوحنا

ويا من أكد لنا أن 
"ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"
ونقول:​ 
يا رب ارحم! 
يا رب ارحم! 
يا رب ارحم!​


----------



## maher123 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى الوراق اليووووم 11/12/2009*

ربنا يعوضككككككككككككك


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام لك يا مريم*​


----------



## راندة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب تتشفع فينا كلنا عند حبيبنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اسم الصليب
ليتمجد اسمك يارب بكل مكان
بركة صلاتها تكون مع الجميل امين
شكرا يا جوجو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا الموضوع صح 
بركتك يا ام النور
سمعت ان كان هيحصل حاجة فى الكنيسة عشان كدة الدرا ظهرت
ميرسى جدا جورج 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارككم كلكم على التشجيع 
صلو من اجلى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمت اضافة فيديو جديد 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظاهره دلوقتى يا جماعه
جاتلى تليفونات بتقول انها ظهرت تانى حالا

*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا جورج على الفيديو الثالث.

عندي سؤا لأي واحد.

في اي مدينة أو حي تقع كنيسة  الوراق. 
انتم عارفين انا مش من مصر.
وشكرا


----------



## zezza (11 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا جورج على الفيديو الثالث.
> 
> عندي سؤا لأي واحد.
> 
> ...


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*شفعتك يا ام النور بركاتك يعدرا

وربنا يحافظ علينا


ومنتظرة الجديد يجو ولو قعدت فترة بتظهر لازم اجى اشوفها​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الجيزه يا استاذتى امه
منطقه قريبه من القاهره 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا نازل ناو
وهاخدها مشى


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


>


 

شكرا زيزا يا حبيبتي على ردك 

مش مستبعد أن يكون ظهورها هذا طويل الأمد مثل ظهورها عام 1968 في الزيتون.

بارك واحمي يا رب شعبك المضطهد اينما كان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة مووووووووووت *
*صلاتها تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 236 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 226)
‏engy_love_jesus, ‏مجدي سمير فهيم, ‏bilseka, ‏Dona Nabil, ‏george3st, ‏georgeazbhom, ‏شيرين حنا, ‏yyym, ‏نادى وهبة فرج

ربنا يزيد ويبارك باركتك يا امى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عايزة اعرف حاجة للي بيشوفوا الظهورات دي
هي العدرا لما بتظهر بتتحرك ولا بتكون ثابتة ؟
بتتكلم ولا بتبقي ساكته ؟
طب ملامحها بتكون باينة ولا النور بيغطي عليها ؟​


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *الجيزه يا استاذتى امه*
> 
> *منطقه قريبه من القاهره *​


 


شكرا أخي الحبيب مينا على التوضيح لأني كنت عم اتساءل عن بعدها من القاهرة.

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## tenaaaa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتها تكون معانا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا عايزة اعرف حاجة للي بيشوفوا الظهورات دي
> هي العدرا لما بتظهر بتتحرك ولا بتكون ثابتة ؟
> بتتكلم ولا بتبقي ساكته ؟
> طب ملامحها بتكون باينة ولا النور بيغطي عليها ؟​



* بما انى اخدت بركة رؤيتها وهى ظاهره قبل كده اللى فاكراه انها كانت  بتتحرك ونورها مش زى اى نور عادى 
بجد مالوش وصف
شفاعتك يا امى *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الفيديوهات الجميلة دى 
يا بختك بجد صللنا كتير بقى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركاتك يا عذراء يا أم النور ... ليه ظهرتي النهاردة قولي ياعذراء ... عضدتي شعبك ... أحمي أولادك صوني بناتك ... أحفظي شبابك .... شجعي شيوخك... أزيلي الخوف من أطفالك وتشفعي لنا أمام أبنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح له المجد الدائم....آمين*


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *بركاتك يا عذراء يا أم النور ... ليه ظهرتي النهاردة قولي ياعذراء ... عضدتي شعبك ... أحمي أولادك صوني بناتك ... أحفظي شبابك .... شجعي شيوخك... أزيلي الخوف من أطفالك وتشفعي لنا أمام أبنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح له المجد الدائم....آمين*


 

آمين!  آمين!  آمين!​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*جيت من قدام الكنيسه ناو
الشعب كان كتير جدا
بس كل الوقت ما يتاخر كل ما الناس تقل
كمان فيه 5 عربيات امن مركزى
قدام الكنيسه الناحيه التانيه فيه ارض واسعه الناس قاعده فيها
اللى بيرنم واللى بيصلى واللى بياكل
وفي كراسى كمان
بس الجو برد شويتين علشان على البحر
ناقص الجزء اللى مستنيينه طبعا
الظهورات 
كل اللى شوفته شخصيا 
حمامة بيضا بتدور حوالين القبه 
وامبارح اللى شوفته شخصيا من البيت عندى دايرة نور بتتحرك 
بس الفيديوهات موضحه كل حاجة طبعا 
وانا راجع فى التوكتوك
سواق التوكتوك كان بيسئلنى ان كنت جاى من الكنيسه 
قولتله اه
قالى فرجنى الفيديوهات
بس الموبايل كان فاصل شحن
معرفتش افرجه حاجة 
قالى شوفتها مع واحد من شويه وجسمى قشعر 
وبعدها دخل فى قصة ستنا مريم مذكورة فى القران ولكم دينكم ولى دينى 
وبكدة تنتهى رحلتى لرؤيه ام النور 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللة دة شيء مفرح وجميل دي بركة عظيمة

سلامنا اليكي يا ام المعونة 

مرسي علي الفيديو يا جو 
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*صوت للناس مفهمن ايه الا بيجرى بجد
العذرا ظهورها معناه كبير قووووووووووووووى
انا فرحانه وقلقانه بنفس الوقت
ربنا يخليكى ياامى لهورك ومباركتك لينا يا مباركه من بين النساء*​


----------



## romyo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ظهور العذراء فى الوراق 
وعقبال ما تنور فى قلوب غير المؤمنين
تعيش يا جو وتجيب لنا اخبار حلوه زيك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة ام النور تكون مع الجميع
​


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *وانا راجع فى التوكتوك**سواق التوكتوك كان بيسئلنى ان كنت جاى من الكنيسه *
> *قولتله اه*
> 
> *قالى شوفتها مع واحد من شويه وجسمى قشعر *
> ...


 

بصراحة.... حالهم يرثى له لأنهم سجناء الخوف الذي سيجها حولهم عدو الخير ابليس.
أعمى بصيرتهم وأغلق عقولهم وقلوبهم.

طالما أن " *قصة ستنا مريم مذكورة فى القران *" امال بتظهر عندهم في الجوامع ليه؟

ليه بتظهر فقظ في الكنائس؟

يا ريت تفكروا شوي يا أحبائنا. هذه كلها إشارات عشان تفوقوا.
الوقت عم يفوت وكله يقربكم للنهاية، وبعدين مش راح يطلع بإيدكم تعملوا شي بعد فوات الأوان.


شكرا يا جورج على الأخبار الجديدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *جيت من قدام الكنيسه ناو
> الشعب كان كتير جدا
> بس كل الوقت ما يتاخر كل ما الناس تقل
> كمان فيه 5 عربيات امن مركزى
> ...



*جوجووو مراسل منتدى الكنيسه  من الوراق
بنشكرك وربنا يعوض تعبك 

 يا عدرا يا حبيبتنا     جيتى ونورتى بلدنا

    جبتى لينا البركات        وشفيتى أمراضنا

   إشفعى يا عدرا فينا   عند يسوع ابنك وفادينا*


----------



## hassan2011 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف هي ظهرت ازاي ؟؟

وايه هو شكلها ؟؟

زي الصور ولا ايه حد يشرح الموقف نفسه 
عايز افهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حد يقوللى إزاى أروح كنيسة العذراء و الملاك بالوراق 
بعد ما أوصل رمسيس أركب إيه معلش سامحونى أنا مش من القاهرة 
و معلش حد يقوللى كمان بتظهر فى حدود الساعة كام 
ياريت حد يرد على أنا محتاجاها ضرورى أرجوكم
و أشكركم على الخبر ربنا يبارككم 
و يجعل هذا الحدث سبب بركة لناس كتير


----------



## ارووجة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلااااام لاسمهاااااا
منظر بيئشعر البدن

شكرا الك خيوو على الخبر الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (12 ديسمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> حد يقوللى إزاى أروح كنيسة العذراء و الملاك بالوراق
> بعد ما أوصل رمسيس أركب إيه معلش سامحونى أنا مش من القاهرة
> و معلش حد يقوللى كمان بتظهر فى حدود الساعة كام
> ياريت حد يرد على أنا محتاجاها ضرورى أرجوكم
> ...



حبيبة قلبى استنى لو كان فى ظهور النهاردة كمان ابقى تعالى
 بدل ما تيجى مشوار و ماتلاقيش حاجة 
اول يوم كان فى ظهور كامل للعدرا و تانى يوم كان فى حمام و نور بس حوالين القبة ...مش عارفيين فى ايه ممكن يحصل فى اليوم التالت
  تابعى الموضوع و لو استمرت الظهورات هنقولك
 على العموم الوراق قريبة من رمسيس ربع ساعة بالكتير و تكونى قدام الكنيسة 
 ربنا معاكى و العدرا تحميكى


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووعه  

بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا 

انا بجد مبسوطه اوى لما حملتها و شوفهتا 

عقبال ما تظهر فى كل كنائس العالم كله

الف شكر يا جو

​*


----------



## maged18 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بركتها تكون معانا وتظهر لينا ميلون مرة صلواتك يا امي العدراء مريم وشفاعتك لشعبك امام ابنك وحبيبك يسوع المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2009)

_اذكرينا يا امنا امام عرش النعمة_
_شكرا جووووووووووو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_وننتظر المزيد_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بركتك يا أم النور تكون معانا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 93 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 88) ‏*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*, ‏atefsatefs, ‏الروح النارى, ‏emadelbatal2010, ‏kashrafk 
بركتك يام النور


----------



## ماجد ابو سيف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

علي فكرة يا جماعة في ناس شافت ظهور حمام  فوق كنائس العمرانية يوم الخميس 10/12/2009


----------



## media41111 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

المسيح مباركنا دايما و مخلى عينه علينا و دايما بيجدد ايماننا و يحسسنا بوجوده المجد لك يا رب و شفاعتك يا عدرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*حالا فى برنامج القاهره اليوم ..( عمرو اديب ) جابوا مشاهد من الظهور واتكلموا عن الحدث وعمرو فى كلامه قال انه مش زى اى نور عادى وانه فعلا تجلى للسيده العذراء 
طالبين شفاعتك يا ام النور  وصلواتك عننا *


----------



## beshoyshenoda (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الخبر وياريت يا جماعة أى حاجة جديدة تحصل تقولوا عشان نقدر نتابع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اه يا دونا فعلا كمان التجلى واااااضح جدا وتوب ام النور الازرق السماوى لونه واضح جدا
والناس اللى بتقول انعكاس ضوء دى ربنا يفتح عينيها
​


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *حالا فى برنامج القاهره اليوم ..( عمرو اديب ) جابوا مشاهد من الظهور واتكلموا عن الحدث وعمرو فى كلامه قال انه مش زى اى نور عادى وانه فعلا تجلى للسيده العذراء *
> *طالبين شفاعتك يا ام النور وصلواتك عننا *


 

يا رب يدخل النور في قلبه


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اذكرينا يام النور اما م العرش الالهى
شفاعتك تكون معانا امين


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظهرت دلوقتى تاننننننى 
لوووووووووووووولى
انا نازل 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ظهرت دلوقتى تاننننننى
> لوووووووووووووولى
> انا نازل
> 
> *​


بسم الصليب 
يا جماااااااالك يا ام النور 
جووو حاول تصور تانى
​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*روحت متاخر مع الاسف 
الظهور كان حمام نورانى بس النهاردة 
ومشوفتوش 
وكان فيه حمامه بيضا عماله تدور حوالين قبة الكنيسة 

*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ظهرت دلوقتى تاننننننى
> لوووووووووووووولى
> انا نازل
> 
> *​




*متحسرنيشششششششش​*


----------



## voiceoftruth (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معجزه قبال اعين الاسلاميين ........ ما اعظم المسيحية ....... اين محمد الذي لا يظهر ولن يظهر ابداً ......... يا اخواني المسلمين اتركو الانسان الميت الذي تعبدون ...... ليمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح .... امين


----------



## DODY2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد خبر جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتكم وتكون ام النور مع جميع اولادها وتحافظ عليهم وتباركهم وتسندهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> حبيبة قلبى استنى لو كان فى ظهور النهاردة كمان ابقى تعالى
> بدل ما تيجى مشوار و ماتلاقيش حاجة
> اول يوم كان فى ظهور كامل للعدرا و تانى يوم كان فى حمام و نور بس حوالين القبة ...مش عارفيين فى ايه ممكن يحصل فى اليوم التالت
> تابعى الموضوع و لو استمرت الظهورات هنقولك
> ...



أشكرك يا زيزا​


----------



## totty (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يا جورج
يا بختك بجد
روح اقف تحت الكنيسه 
وقووووووول

يلا اظهرى يلا ...... طلى بنورك طله

بركاتك معانا يا ام النور*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام لك يا مريم



شكرا شكرا شكرا


العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يجورج يبنى خد الكومبيوتر واقعد تحت القبة 

وقول رشوا الورد ياصبايا روشوا الورد مع الياسمين رشوا الورد وغنوا معايا دى العدراء زمانها جايه ​*


----------



## mffahim (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بركاتك يا ام النور .. الله لايترك نفسه بلا شاهد


----------



## petit chat (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شفتها جميلة جدا وفي كمان فيديو 6 دقايق على اليوتيوب كمان لوممكن تنزلة كمان بركتها معنا وربنا يستر فعلا لانها ديما بتظهر علشان تعزينا عن حاجة هتحصل


----------



## zahya (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو بركه من العزراء مريم في حياتي وحياه اولادي مينا ومريم ومارينا ومادونا ورفعت فيبي وشفعتها تكون في حيتنا


----------



## Hallelujah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*يتمجد اسم الرب على معجزاته و حنانه لنا
و شكرا للسيدة العذراء سيدتنا و شفيعتنا و امنا الحنون 
بركاتك يا سيدة مصر و العالم *


----------



## كارلوس 2 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

كارلوس


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكاتبة نعمة الباز: ظهور العذراء مريم حقيقى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvlZ18D7Nk&feature=player_embedded#*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*للاسف يا استاذى صوت صارخ الصوت مش واضح خالص
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *للاسف يا استاذى صوت صارخ الصوت مش واضح خالص
> *​



*الصوت عندى ممتاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظهور كامل لليوم الخامس على التوالى



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RozpsPcuY30​*


----------



## tonyplk (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## jclsoww (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم, ومشكورين على التغطية المباركة لحدث ظهور العذراء


----------

